# maneges



## tammy42 (15 October 2015)

Hi who does anyone recommend for building an outdoor school. I'm in North Devon.  Just as a guide what can I expect to pay say, if ground is fairly ,level, reasonable draining and basic top surface. We arnt but it's a base line to work from! Or conversely who perhaps to avoid!


----------



## tammy42 (11 November 2015)

tammy42 said:



			Hi who does anyone recommend for building an outdoor school. I'm in North Devon.  Just as a guide what can I expect to pay say, if ground is fairly ,level, reasonable draining and basic top surface. We arnt but it's a base line to work from! Or conversely who perhaps to avoid! Not looking for cheap and cheerful but reliable service at realistic price!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Shazzababs (12 November 2015)

I would call some companies and get some quotes in.

The price will vary wildly depending on the size you choose and the surface.

My arena was put in 10 years ago.  Its a 25x50m and it cost us £16k.  I expect the prices have changed by now though!

Don't forget you will need planning permission too.


----------



## tammy42 (12 November 2015)

Hi Shazzababs
Thanks, yes in process of ringing round etc but no sustitute for asking the actual owners of schools who they may or may not recommend lol! And yes prices have increased........considerably!


----------



## lizzi2 (13 November 2015)

I'm in North Devon and had Witham Vale Arena's do my manege - have been very pleased with it.


----------



## rebmw (24 November 2015)

Witham vale for me too. Very happy with their work. Professional and reasonably priced. Think it was about 24k for 20x40 rubber and sand and three rails post and rail fencing on sloping ground


----------



## tammy42 (25 November 2015)

Hi guys many thanx for recommendation of Witham Vale and 24k  + vat seems to be going price.


----------



## miss_c (26 November 2015)

My yard owner recently used a national company that has not been mentioned... let's just say we're having some problems!


----------



## tammy42 (28 November 2015)

Hi miss c, trying to private message you but can't find option?!


----------



## PonyclubmumZ (28 November 2015)

Ours is by http://www.charlesbritton.com/ £16K about 16 years ago.  Never had any puddles on it and no problems with the surface although it could do with topping up now.


----------



## nikicb (28 November 2015)

Witham Vale again from me - it has been down 2 years and it rides beautifully.  A slide show of our construction:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SINduRclYMs


----------



## tammy42 (28 November 2015)

Thanks everyone for your responses,  most helpful!


----------



## tammy42 (28 November 2015)

Anybody got a comments, good or bad on Westcountry Arenas or Williams and Williams please?


----------

